# breed panel test5 positive



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello. In QH and Paint can you breed having a positive panel5 test? In Appaloosas I am hallucinating with so many broken seeds and breeding, the mares are more difficult to look at but there are many famous seeds breeding right now


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You can do what you want to do. Is the resulting foal able to be registered? Maybe. Maybe not. Is it responsible as a breeder? No. There are genetic diseases that could be wiped out of the gene pool if those carrying were not bred. There are others that if bred responsibly though you may carry them forward you may not see an issue if they are never bred to another carrier. That is your responsibility as a breeder. LWO is one that can be used as an example. There is no disease per se and if you never breed to a other carrier you see the influence in the white pattern but no resulting death. Others where it is a disease and even carrying can result in problems you (G) want to avoid.

So, as with all things horse, it depends. Carrier of LWO - just never breed to another LWO carrier. HYPP - just don't breed. Same as any of the other genetic disorders that cause death or affect management of the horse for their lifetime.

You are looking at breeding horse breeds known to carry LWO and it isn't slays visible. A solid or appaloosa patterned horse can easily carry and hide it. It isn't on all of the panel tests but should also be something you look at.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ttakun said:


> Hello. In QH and Paint can you breed having a positive panel5 test? In Appaloosas I am hallucinating with so many broken seeds and breeding, the mares are more difficult to look at but there are many famous seeds breeding right now


You can do whatever you want to do. Is it ethical, moral or responsible? No. There are certain diseases that could easily be done away with if people would just stop breeding animals who have the genes for those diseases. 

For me, certain diseases are a hard NO for breeding. Those are HYPP, PSSM, MH (malignant hyperthermia), IMM. 
Breed with caution: LWO, HERDA, GBED (never breed one carrier to another, always see written lab results on official letterhead). 1 copy of LWO, HERDA or GBED are not going to cause problems. Having 2 copies of the gene is deadly. 

Your best bet is to only breed clear to clear, for all of the genetic diseases. If everyone would do that for a generation or 2, the diseases would cease to be a problem.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

From the ApHC Rule Book: 
HYPP is currently the only test required for registration. 

5. Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis (HYPP) - meaning a muscular disease caused by hereditary genetic defect that leads to uncontrolled muscle twitching or profound muscle weakness, and in severe cases, may lead to collapse and/or death. According to research, this condition exists in certain descendants of the stallion Impressive, AQHA registration number 0767246.

a. The ApHC recommends testing of any horse known to have an ancestor carrying the HYPP gene, designated under ApHC rules as a genetic defect, to confirm the presence or absence of this gene. 

b. ApHC-eligible foals resulting from AQHA-registered stallions and mares born on or after January 1, 2007 and having HYPP status of NH or HH will be required to be HYPP tested at the same time they are parentage verified and to have their HYPP status designated on their ApHC Certificates of Registration. Further descendents of NH or HH ApHC-registered horses will also be required to be HYPP tested/Parentage Verified and have that status designated on their ApHC Certificates of Registration.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

have not understood me. I am not going to breed with a positive mare. In APHC it is allowed to breed with a positive test, I wanted to know if in QH and Paint it is allowed or they have already prohibited it, just out of curiosity, I do not have QH or Paint


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Every horse you have looked at has AQHA for the most part and a few APHA in the pedigree. All of those are going to be a possibility. Just because a registry does not have a rule about registering or not registering does not change that it can show up. If you know in advance what test results for those things are you can avoid a lot of heartache and possibly unhappy clients. 😕


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

ttakun said:


> have not understood me. I am not going to breed with a positive mare. In APHC it is allowed to breed with a positive test, I wanted to know if in QH and Paint it is allowed or they have already prohibited it, just out of curiosity, I do not have QH or Paint


Each registry is different. The rules can be looked up on their respective websites. HYPP is the one most restricted. I'm not sure what the current rule is as they were phasing more restrictive rules in over time in an effort to eliminate it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ttakun said:


> have not understood me. I am not going to breed with a positive mare. In APHC it is allowed to breed with a positive test, I wanted to know if in QH and Paint it is allowed or they have already prohibited it, just out of curiosity, I do not have QH or Paint


AQHA will register foals that are N/H for HYPP. They will not register those that are H/H. There are no other diseases (at this time) that AQHA will not register for. 

APHA requires stallions to be Disease panel & DNA tested before breeding and results to be on file with them before they'll register foals. 

As we've said, you can breed whomever and however you please, and there are very few restrictions on being able to register the foals who carry the genes for the disease panels. 

In my reading today, I discovered that ApHC has an open stud book, they will register foals of approved outcross breeds crossed on ApHC horses. Arabians are on that approved list. You're not looking at any horses that are crossed on Arabs, but just know that if you do, there are several genetic diseases that need to be tested for in the Arabian breed.


----------

